# Corona Extra Kit Clone



## reviled (4/8/08)

For any of you guys that enjoy a nice cold Corona Extra on a hot summers day, this is for you...

Now I dont really like Corona that much, but when its hot, and you want a drink of water instead of beer, Corona is tops  

The reason I made this up was cos my neighbour is one of the managers at BrewCraft, so I get the odd dented extract can from time to time, and the one I got last time was a Brewcraft Mexican Cerveza...

I boiled it up with brewcraft #15 brew enhancer (no idea whats in it) then topped up to 22 litres, about a week into fermentation dry hopped 10grams of saaz pellets... Then pitched one Saflager S-23 yeast at room temp.

I bottled this on thursday last week, and out of the fermenter, it was seriously spot on! In fact, I gave some to my mate (who drinks Corona regularly) and he couldnt tell the difference, apart from it being a bit flat...

So yeah, good cheap brew that tastes exactly like the real thing, and considering Corona normally sells for $25 a dozen over here, I was pretty stoked to be able to punch this out for such a small price B)


----------



## sumo (4/8/08)

I found it a little bland from the can, so with the extra hops probably made up for the fact it's mexican water!  Should really give it another go some time.


----------



## Barley Belly (4/8/08)

reviled said:


> I boiled it up with brewcraft #15 brew enhancer (no idea whats in it) then topped up to 22 litres, about a week into fermentation dry hopped 10grams of saaz pellets... Then pitched one Saflager S-23 yeast at room temp.



Did you pitch a second yeast after a week?


----------



## reviled (4/8/08)

finners said:


> Did you pitch a second yeast after a week?



No, should I have? The packet says to only pitch two if youre pitching between 11-15 degrees, or one at room temp... So pitching at room temp gets the yeast going quickly, then when it cools down theres enough yeast to do the business...


----------



## reviled (4/8/08)

sumo said:


> I found it a little bland from the can, so with the extra hops probably made up for the fact it's mexican water!  Should really give it another go some time.



Yeah the guy at my hbs strongly suggested putting the hops in, only reason I dry hopped was cos I didnt have any saaz hops on brew day, but dry hopping worked out great  My first dry hop too by the way...


----------



## PostModern (4/8/08)

I think finners is reading your post (as I did) as saying you pitched S-23 a week after making the wort.


----------



## reviled (4/8/08)

PostModern said:


> I think finners is reading your post (as I did) as saying you pitched S-23 a week after making the wort.



Woops, i just read that, I did screw that up, sorry... I think cos I forgot to mention what yeast I used, and im not used to dry hopping  

Sorry for the confusion... Yeast was pitched on brew day, with wort at about 25 degrees, it started fermenting very quickly too!


----------



## Crunched (11/9/08)

I just kicked this recipe off this arvo - Brewcraft mexican cerveza, #15 BE, saflager s-23, saaz hops (morgan brew bag). Only difference is I added the brew bag as per the instructions on the packet (sit in boiling water for 10 mins, then add water and brew bag to wort before yeast). In the garage to soak up the cool night air now...

I'll let you know how it turns out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## reviled (14/9/08)

Crunched said:


> I just kicked this recipe off this arvo - Brewcraft mexican cerveza, #15 BE, saflager s-23, saaz hops (morgan brew bag). Only difference is I added the brew bag as per the instructions on the packet (sit in boiling water for 10 mins, then add water and brew bag to wort before yeast). In the garage to soak up the cool night air now...
> 
> I'll let you know how it turns out. Thanks for sharing.



It should turn out pretty good buddy, ive recently converted to AG and this is one of the only k&k brews that I have that I can drink without spite  haha


----------



## l7edwards (14/9/08)

I tasted success with Coopers Mexican Cervesa kit, 100g LDME, 600g BE1, 12g Galena (steeped 20 mins) and s-189 fermented cold. A cheaper alternative to the brewcraft recipe, tastes a treat and very close to corona. Soon im going to try it with US-05 (as i dont have a brew fridge) to see how it goes (will probably tone down the hops)


----------

